# Please I need help getting out of a timeshare



## renee0718 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi everyone-

My parents got a timeshare decades ago and they're both out of a job and declining in health and can't pay the fees for it anymore. The timeshare is with Sapphire Resorts/Geo Holiday Vacations. I'm reaching out to see if anyone has suggestions? I read a bit about a deed back option but I'm not sure if anyone is aware if Sapphire/Geo does that and if so, how do I go about it? 

Any help would be great. I have to pay for them because they can't, but I'm a student and I can't afford doing this.

Thank you in advance


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 17, 2020)

@renee0718 Sorry to hear about your parents. What specific unit and resort do they own and where is it?

Check out www.responsibleexit.com to see if Sapphire is listed.
Contact developer to see if they will deed back.
If not, you can try to give away for free here on TUG. Check out the Buying, Selling Renting forum stickies for details.

Where is the timeshare located? As a last resort, if the above don't work, check out the Timeshare laws sticky. In some states such as Florida, California, South Carolina you can walk without them coming after your parent's other assets i.e. they foreclose and take back the unit. It will ding their credit but may not matter.  Do not put your name on the timeshare deed no matter what.

Good luck.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 17, 2020)

What state is the TS deeded?  Is your name on the deed?  

definitely try to deed back. If that is not possible, we provide some legal information (NOT legal advice) about what might happen with a TS default. https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/l...e-laws-and-guides-manuals.298554/post-2380160

If your parents choose to default, would you kindly PM me on whether your parents’ credit scores got affected?

@Fredflintstone @CalGalTraveler


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 17, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> My parents got a timeshare decades ago and they're both out of a job and declining in health and can't pay the fees for it anymore. The timeshare is with Sapphire Resorts/Geo Holiday Vacations. I'm reaching out to see if anyone has suggestions? I read a bit about a deed back option but I'm not sure if anyone is aware if Sapphire/Geo does that and if so, how do I go about it?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Is there any mortgage on the TS? Or, is it free and clear?

Please tell us which State the TS is in.

You are right in contacting the resort first to garner information on whether they do deed backs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 17, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> My parents got a timeshare decades ago and they're both out of a job and declining in health and can't pay the fees for it anymore. The timeshare is with Sapphire Resorts/Geo Holiday Vacations. I'm reaching out to see if anyone has suggestions? ............



Geo / (rebranded) - Sapphire is a points based system . I do not believe there
is a deeded week . Geo owns units within properties , as well as as some properties outright . I believe Geo is based in Las Vegas ,although it started in Toronto .

Geo / Sapphire is a mid tier timeshare system . As such there is not likely much a a “ resale “ market - evan as a giveaway for $ 0 .

Based on your parents  current income / cash flow issues - I would suggest their best option may be to stop paying / go into collection ( and possibly take a credit hit ).

Advising Geo in advance ; that they are unable to pay - may or may not make sense. ( I will  let others comment on this ).

If this course of action is a problem** ; my second suggestion is that you pay the MF this year and use the points for a vacation , if you are financially able to do so  ( & perhaps taking them along).

** problems include things like - they are selling their house in 2020 because of their financial situation , and will need to rent . Landlords will want to check their credit as part of a lease application process . once they have been approved and are paying each month on time ;you could again review options in 2021.


----------



## renee0718 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it. 

Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 17, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it.
> 
> Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.



Are they located in the U.S.? or internationally?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 17, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it.
> 
> Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.


One person reported losing 75 pts.  Two other folks lost 50 pts.  NV doesn’t have TS-owner-friendly laws.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 30, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it.
> 
> Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.


@renee0718 we hope you are well.  If you made the hard decision to default, would you let us know if your credit got affected?  it would help tuggers moving forward.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 18, 2020)

renee0718 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it.
> 
> Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.


@renee0718 We hope you are well and healthy.  If you made the hard decision to default on your TS, would you kindly let us know if your credit got affected?  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 18, 2020)

First thing to do is call Geo and explain situation.  Ask them to take it back.  Emphasize that parents are old, can't and won't pay MFs and are willing to take hit on credit.  If they brush you off, move on to Plan B...

George


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 12, 2021)

renee0718 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses. T-Dot-Traveller is correct... the Timeshare is in Las Vegas. My name is not on the deed. I will talk to them about not paying and taking the credit hit... does anyone know if it'd be a significant credit hit? @Grammarhero, I will PM you if anything happens to their credit should they stop paying. I'll make a note of it.
> 
> Right now, they are paying MF annually, not sure if that makes a difference. Nonetheless, thank you all for your suggestions I will try them. Thank you thank you.


Hi, I just joined this site as I have a similar situation as @renee0718.  Took over the Geo/Sapphire membership about 17 years ago from a relative.  It was paid off in full when I had it transferred into my name.  I have used it over the years but my lifestyle changed over the past 5 or so years.  I explained multiple times to Geo, here in the Toronto office, that I no longer can afford to pay the annual maintenance fees.  The fees grew from $300 USD originally  to 1100 USD today. I asked if they would take it back and the answer was no.  I have listed it online for free, many times, with no success. I have written Geo recently, after much research online and reading other similar stories of others wanting to end their contract.  I explained that I no longer want the timeshare and that I am surrendering it to them and also stated that I will no longer pay the annual maintenance fees.  Now I am waiting for a response.  

Has anyone dealt with Geo in this manner /Does anyone know what kind of answer I can expect?  The timshare, as far as I know, is based out of Las Vegas, Nevada but they may still have a Toronto office.  I am more concerned with what, if any, legal action they may take.  At the end of the day I don't mind a small hit to my credit rating if I can end this nightmare once and for all.

Thanks for any help, advice and guidance you guys can offer!


----------



## presley (Jan 12, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Hi, I just joined this site as I have a similar situation as @renee0718.  Took over the Geo/Sapphire membership about 17 years ago from a relative.  It was paid off in full when I had it transferred into my name.  I have used it over the years but my lifestyle changed over the past 5 or so years.  I explained multiple times to Geo, here in the Toronto office, that I no longer can afford to pay the annual maintenance fees.  The fees grew from $300 USD originally  to 1100 USD today. I asked if they would take it back and the answer was no.  I have listed it online for free, many times, with no success. I have written Geo recently, after much research online and reading other similar stories of others wanting to end their contract.  I explained that I no longer want the timeshare and that I am surrendering it to them and also stated that I will no longer pay the annual maintenance fees.  Now I am waiting for a response.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with Geo in this manner /Does anyone know what kind of answer I can expect?  The timshare, as far as I know, is based out of Las Vegas, Nevada but they may still have a Toronto office.  I am more concerned with what, if any, legal action they may take.  At the end of the day I don't mind a small hit to my credit rating if I can end this nightmare once and for all.
> 
> Thanks for any help, advice and guidance you guys can offer!


Never heard of that company, but most timeshares will foreclose on you. You need to stop paying and let them know that you won't pay at all anymore. Sounds like a credit hit doesn't matter to you. So, just quit paying and ignore any of their calls, letters, etc.


----------



## noni0617 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm following your situation. I have had no luck in doing any of the suggestions given on the forum short of not paying the maintenance fee and seeing what happens to my credit. I'm not old, but I'm over 55 crowd and still need some good credit. I have been following a person who owns at the same resort I do and their ad to sell is still on this site a year later. I can't seem to locate a real estate lawyer who deals with TS. It seems a lot of people could use some help in giving away their TS.


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 12, 2021)

presley said:


> Never heard of that company, but most timeshares will foreclose on you. You need to stop paying and let them know that you won't pay at all anymore. Sounds like a credit hit doesn't matter to you. So, just quit paying and ignore any of their calls, letters, etc.


Thanks .  I already advised them that I will no longer pay the annual fees and will not pay another penny to them.  Wondering what I can expect as a realistic response/action. Anyone experience this with Geo/Sapphire?


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 12, 2021)

noni0617 said:


> I'm following your situation. I have had no luck in doing any of the suggestions given on the forum short of not paying the maintenance fee and seeing what happens to my credit. I'm not old, but I'm over 55 crowd and still need some good credit. I have been following a person who owns at the same resort I do and their ad to sell is still on this site a year later. I can't seem to locate a real estate lawyer who deals with TS. It seems a lot of people could use some help in giving away their TS.


Hi, are you also with Geo?  What actions have they taken since you stopped paying the maintenance fees?


----------



## noni0617 (Jan 12, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Hi, are you also with Geo?  What actions have they taken since you stopped paying the maintenance fees?


Nope


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2021)

@*noni0617, @GEOEXIT*
You haven't made clear how this TS outfit was 'informed' that you were not paying. To make sure that your 'i's are dotted and your 'T's are crossed, write their business address and have them advise you on what basis they feel that you are obligated to pay them anything. They must provide you with a contract (or other documentation, SIGNED BY YOU, that you are subject to these fees. Otherwise, tell them to pound sand.

Jim


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 12, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> @*noni0617, @GEOEXIT*
> You haven't made clear how this TS outfit was 'informed' that you were not paying. To make sure that your 'i's are dotted and your 'T's are crossed, write their business address and have them advise you on what basis they feel that you are obligated to pay them anything. They must provide you with a contract (or other documentation, SIGNED BY YOU, that you are subject to these fees. Otherwise, tell them to pound sand.
> 
> Jim


I sent an email and then subsequently a letter to the NV business address.  I will ask for said copy of contract, signed by me, if/when I get a response from Geo.  Thanks for the info


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2021)

these are the 3 options all owners have to exit a timeshare:









						Free options to get rid of an unwanted timeshare
					

how to get rid of your unwanted timeshare ownership for free



					tug2.net


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 12, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Hi, are you also with Geo?  What actions have they taken since you stopped paying the maintenance fees?


Only one other tugger said they defaulted on Geo, but he never reported the end result.  Please I need help getting out of a timeshare | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 12, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> Only one other tugger said they defaulted on Geo, but he never reported the end result.  Please I need help getting out of a timeshare | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


Yes, I am hoping to hear from @renee0718 regarding what response/action Geo took, if any, as a result of the default.  Thanks @Grammarhero!


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 21, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> I sent an email and then subsequently a letter to the NV business address.  I will ask for said copy of contract, signed by me, if/when I get a response from Geo.  Thanks for the info


Update as of Jan 21, 2021:
It's been about 2 weeks and I have not received a response to my emails or letter sent to Geo.  I received the annual membership dues invoice yesterday and I still intend on not paying it.  I also looked at the website www.responsibleexit.com and sent an email last week to ARDA to find out if they can provide any info on an exit plan that GEO may offer its members; no response to date.  I will update with any news


----------



## chaparrusa (Jan 23, 2021)

i have said it before and i said it again , as much helpful as this forum can be , the majority of people are just speculating and for sure don't know squat .

i have defaulted in many timeshares from different companies altogether as i was ultimately going for  bankruptcy , meaning i didn't care no more . MOST companies besides sending you into collection and of course foreclosing on the unit CAN NOT do anything else (providing there is no loan in the unit , that will be a different case), the credit hit as everybody will know ,it mostly depends on your own credit . it is not a set # 50 , 70 points . the good news is even if a lender sees it they would not care much about it . i took a loan in a car in a deal at  1.95 % interest putting down 20% almost a year after i defaulted .  everything else remain the same , i still pay the same % on my mortgage , it is not like they are going to change it . NO FEAR ,   JUST DO IT! , 

it is very sad to meet this folks that out of fear have been paying this ridiculous MF year after year , sometimes even not using their timeshare just because they live in fear . the reward is not just to get out of the EXTORSION but it is more a mental relief as then you will discover there is and always have been a better way to travel 
let me introduce you HOTELS.COM  , no annual memberships , no weekly stays , no solicitation phone calls or presentations , it cost you $0 dollars 
you can have thousands of places a lot of them way better that the timeshare resorts in the area ,if there are any . i often see timeshares resorts even for less than what an "owner" will pay maintenance for . just ridiculous and pitty .  The damage that the presentation does to most folks that fell in the trap is not the 10 thousand , 25k or just 2k they scammed from them but it is incredible how they got traumatized for life , as they really believe the only option to go on vacation is what RCI has available , the 5 outdated resorts in the area and how they have to make arrangements to accommodate to what it is available , e.g. can only check in on a friday 

FREEDOM and the pursuit for happiness , it is actually in our constitution , and there is TUG and EBAY where you can get one for free even with MF paid (i will not get one unless it comes with MF paid in advance)

p.s. i did keep my Marriott units , PBV nuevo vallarta , week 4 French ridge ,Saint augustine beach and tennis club Floating prime season  and Silver lake resort that gives me good amount of points for a decent value on RCI points. i am retired and do travel a lot and i still use exchange companies like Trading places (my favorite) , interval international where i trade my Marriotts and Platinum interexchange . i do rent part of my stays with VRBO ,  e.g. stay weekdays at Tahoe and rent it for the weekend usually pay my stay  . i do prefer to travel when it is not crowded . 

to summarize , you can still use the network even when you are out , you can actually just use a travel agency (hotels.com) but do yourself a favor and stop feeding the sharks and get liberated from the extorsion and the fear.


i do have a credit card with HOTELS.COM and i'm Platinum member , i do get the 10% rewards that anybody can get +  granted early check ins and sometimes free upgrades . i feel appreciated as i never felt with the timeshare companies . For those that love Vegas or Cruising your best bet is the Mlife card from MGM/Royal Caribbean , check their program and be prepare to get rewarded , they really know how to spoil you , to me the best reward program in the entire tourism industry 
i often wonder if someone instead of buying a timeshare would have prepaid a program like with these companies , could have enjoy cruises and luxury stays instead of that nightmare they got themselves into , what a shame . live and learn


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 23, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Update as of Jan 21, 2021:
> It's been about 2 weeks and I have not received a response to my emails or letter sent to Geo.  I received the annual membership dues invoice yesterday and I still intend on not paying it.  I also looked at the website www.responsibleexit.com and sent an email last week to ARDA to find out if they can provide any info on an exit plan that GEO may offer its members; no response to date.  I will update with any news





chaparrusa said:


> i have said it before and i said it again , as much helpful as this forum can be , the majority of people are just speculating and for sure don't know squat .
> 
> i have defaulted in many timeshares from different companies altogether as i was ultimately going for  bankruptcy , meaning i didn't care no more . MOST companies besides sending you into collection and of course foreclosing on the unit CAN NOT do anything else (providing there is no loan in the unit , that will be a different case), the credit hit as everybody will know ,it mostly depends on your own credit . it is not a set # 50 , 70 points . the good news is even if a lender sees it they would not care much about it . i took a loan in a car in a deal at  1.95 % interest putting down 20% almost a year after i defaulted .  everything else remain the same , i still pay the same % on my mortgage , it is not like they are going to change it . NO FEAR ,   JUST DO IT! ,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.  I decided this year to put an end to it and stop paying the annual MF.  Let's see what action they take, if any.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 24, 2021)

noni0617 said:


> I can't seem to locate a real estate lawyer who deals with TS.



Personally I wouldn't waste any money on a lawyer.  There really isn't much, if anything, one can do for you...

George


----------



## theo (Jan 24, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Update as of Jan 21, 2021:
> It's been about 2 weeks and I have not received a response to my emails or letter sent to Geo.  I received the annual membership dues invoice yesterday and I still intend on not paying it.  I also looked at the website www.responsibleexit.com and *sent an email last week to ARDA to find out if they can provide any info on an exit plan* that GEO may offer its members; no response to date.  I will update with any news



I respectfully remind you that the "RD" in A*RD*A stands for "*R*esort *D*evelopment". Call me a cynic, but I wouldn't expect much (if any) consumer-friendly feedback from the likes of ARDA in regard to your situation, although I would be delighted to be proven wrong.

ARDA's superficial interest in "responsible exit" is largely self-serving, in that their primary objective is to steer people away from the (too many --- and all utterly useless) "exit companies", which can (and do) often just muddy up title issues and delay a clean transfer, creating a mess which the company then has to sort out in order to conclusively resolve clean ownership.

ARDA aside, I am inclined to believe that if GEO (an operation about which I admittedly know absolutely nothing) will not voluntarily release you from your contractual obligation, then you may very well have no other choice than to *pay GEO not another cent* --- and just let them do whatever they wish in response to non-payment (...which is, frankly, little or nothing of any consequence if this is only "membership" in the first place. Your "membership" will of course ultimately be cancelled --- so what??? 

Good luck.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm in total agreement with theo...

George


----------



## GEOEXIT (Jan 24, 2021)

theo said:


> I respectfully remind you that the "RD" in A*RD*A stands for "*R*esort *D*evelopment". Call me a cynic, but I wouldn't expect much (if any) consumer-friendly feedback from the likes of ARDA in regard to your situation, although I would be delighted to be proven wrong.
> 
> ARDA's superficial interest in "responsible exit" is largely self-serving, in that their primary objective is to steer people away from the (too many, utterly useless and ineffective) "exit companies", which can (and do) often just muddy up title issues and delay a clean transfer (or foreclosure), creating a mess which the company then has to sort out in order to conclusively resolve clean ownership.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 27, 2021)

chaparrusa said:


> i have said it before and i said it again , as much helpful as this forum can be , the majority of people are just speculating and for sure don't know squat .
> 
> i have defaulted in many timeshares from different companies altogether as i was ultimately going for  bankruptcy , meaning i didn't care no more . MOST companies besides sending you into collection and of course foreclosing on the unit CAN NOT do anything else (providing there is no loan in the unit , that will be a different case), the credit hit as everybody will know ,it mostly depends on your own credit . it is not a set # 50 , 70 points . the good news is even if a lender sees it they would not care much about it . i took a loan in a car in a deal at  1.95 % interest putting down 20% almost a year after i defaulted .  everything else remain the same , i still pay the same % on my mortgage , it is not like they are going to change it . NO FEAR ,   JUST DO IT! ,
> 
> ...


If you don’t mind, would you kindly list which resorts were defaulted and which led to decreased credit scores?


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 16, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Thanks for your input


@GEOEXIT We hope you are well and healthy. If you made the hard decision to default, mind sharing if your credit score got affected? It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 16, 2021)

noni0617 said:


> Nope


@noni0617 We hope you are well and healthy. If you made the hard decision to default, mind sharing if your credit score got affected? It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## GEOEXIT (Feb 18, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> @GEOEXIT We hope you are well and healthy. If you made the hard decision to default, mind sharing if your credit score got affected? It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


Hey @Grammarhero, I did not pay the MF which was due at the beginning of January and don't intend on paying it again.  So far they tacked on a late fee (I checked my account).  I think this will be a long process and my credit, if affected, will not be hit overnight.  According to my contract, my account will be terminated next week (45 days after MF fee due date, if not paid).  I will check to see if that happens.  I will note that Geo has not responded to my request to surrender the timeshare and notice that I will no longer pay the MF.  I notified them of this some weeks ago and I have received zero response.  Will update you guys with any developments.  Stay safe all!


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 19, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> Will update you guys with any developments.



Thanks.  Updates to these are always appreciated.


----------



## rh_max03 (Mar 4, 2021)

GEOEXIT said:


> I did not pay the MF which was due at the beginning of January and don't intend on paying it again.


I'm pretty much in the same place.  I inherited a GeoPremiere membership many years ago.  The company is really a shell of what it used to be.  The availability of units has been on a decline, it's near impossible to book directly with them.  I paid the MF for 2020 but didn't use it due to COVID.  I've decided to just not pay the MF this year and have them cancel my membership.  So far, I've received a notification for MF fees and a late-payment notification.  I've also received 2 voicemails (I think it was them, but they were robo-type calls, and not terribly clear).  I don't plan to contact them, and will just continue ignoring them.


----------



## GEOEXIT (Mar 5, 2021)

rh_max03 said:


> I'm pretty much in the same place.  I inherited a GeoPremiere membership many years ago.  The company is really a shell of what it used to be.  The availability of units has been on a decline, it's near impossible to book directly with them.  I paid the MF for 2020 but didn't use it due to COVID.  I've decided to just not pay the MF this year and have them cancel my membership.  So far, I've received a notification for MF fees and a late-payment notification.  I've also received 2 voicemails (I think it was them, but they were robo-type calls, and not terribly clear).  I don't plan to contact them, and will just continue ignoring them.


Hey @rh_max03, sounds like we are at the same stage of the game with Geo.  Definitely agree that their service and availability have gone downhill over the years.  Good luck in the default process & keep us updated; I will do the same.  Take care.


----------

